# [New Juno 106 emulation] Softube Model 84 - Matt Johnson video



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

So another 106 emulation. I’m totally covered with the excellent (and cheap) Cherry Audio version. This one no doubt is equally great.

Mainly just needed a reason to post this video. It has Matt Johnson in it. That man is just a pleasure to watch. And a true synth genius. His Moog sounds are breathtakingly stunningly beautiful really. Anyway...


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So another 106 emulation. I’m totally covered with the excellent (and cheap) Cherry Audio version. This one no doubt is equally great.
> 
> Mainly just needed a reason to post this video. It has Matt Johnson in it. That man is just a pleasure to watch. And a true synth genius. His Moog sounds are breathtakingly stunningly beautiful really. Anyway...



Now watching it, there is also one from Alex Ball


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

I also have the Cherry Audio DCO 106 so covered for me as well, as I never that bothered to have something that might sound 1-2% better for quite a bit more money.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

Plus a video on it from Starsky Carr


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

I wouldn’t even say the Softube mode necessarily sounds better. I do know that Matt’s patching and playing skills are a million times better than mine will ever be  All I really do is type away on a bloody forum FFS


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

They’ve attached a lot of enticing demoists to this release, that’s for sure...


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> They’ve sure attached a lot of enticing demoists to this release...


The have gone for YouTubers that work with hardware synths, which is a good strategy. Starsky Carr does a comparison and I couldn't tell the difference between the original and the Softube Modal 84


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 20, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The have gone for YouTubers that work with hardware synths, which is a good strategy. Starsky Carr does a comparison and I couldn't tell the difference between the original and the Softube Modal 84


Except that one doesn’t need a mouse, PC, monitor to use - it also comes with lovely knobs and sliders.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Except that one doesn’t need a mouse, PC, monitor to use - it also comes with lovely knobs and sliders.


But also the price tag that comes with buying one 😁


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 20, 2021)

Markrs said:


> But also the price tag that comes with buying one 😁


And the space it needs. I know a Juno ain't that big but there are only so many keyboards you can pack into a studio.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

Softube's approach to recreate these things in a modular way to that you can use the as parts in modular synth is really nice and adds extra value to it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

Agreed. But I have to say, Cherry Audio offer their stand-alones separately (broken up into modules) for use in VM as well - and the total expenditure for both would still be way less than the one Softube purchase.


----------



## tritonely (Apr 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Agreed. But I have to say, Cherry Audio offer their stand-alones separately (broken up into modules) for use in VM as well - and the total expenditure for both would still be way less than the one Softube purchase.


Do you have shares in Cherry Audio DoctorEmmet? Now you made me buy DCO-106 when I thought I bought my last ever vst yesterday...


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

Totally off-topic. Here’s Cameron live streaming the ARP 2500 VM collection.



Sounds great for $49. There’s a real 2500 in Close Encounters Of The Third Kind. And there’s one in The Netherlands too, imagine that! Here’s Hainbach having a look at it:


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

tritonely said:


> Do you have shares in Cherry Audio DoctorEmmet? Now you made me buy DCO-106 when I thought I bought my last ever vst yesterday...


I wish. One might say I am “heavily invested” in Voltage Modular  and I do have the standalone 2600 and the 106. You are going to have a blast with the 106.

Pro-tip: Audiodeluxe have the 2600 on sale for a mere $19.


----------



## tritonely (Apr 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I wish. One might say I am “heavily invested” in Voltage Modular  and I do have the standalone 2600 and the 106. You are going to have a blast with the 106.
> 
> Pro-tip: Audiodeluxe have the 2600 on sale for a mere $19.


My girlfriend is gonna hate you haha. Thanks for the tips, the 106 after already a few minutes sounds lovely indeed!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

tritonely said:


> my last ever vst yesterday...


So, get the 2600 and be done with buying VSTs. There’s a thread for people like you on here somewhere by a person who has quit buying stuff. I can’t point you to it as I have likely immediately blocked said blasphemist.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I wish. One might say I am “heavily invested” in Voltage Modular  and I do have the standalone 2600 and the 106. You are going to have a blast with the 106.
> 
> Pro-tip: Audiodeluxe have the 2600 on sale for a mere $19.


I picked up that and I got the DCO-106 when JRRshop had that for $19. Amazing prices. I have to I love the look of the behringer 2600 recreation, just don't want to go down the hardware rabbit hole.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I picked up that and I got the DCO-106 when JRRshop had that for $19. Amazing prices. I have to I love the look of the behringer 2600 recreation, just don't want to go down the hardware rabbit hole.


A good pal of mine has an Odyssey and an Avatar. There’s something about hardware and the punch it has, and like Ned points out, the tangible aspects. I still have a bunch of hardware stuff. Great for inspiration.

However..... haha. I BET I would fail ANY blind test where they put a Matt Johnson calibre player behind a free AAS preset pack versus a random guy playing the latest and greatest Prophet 5 REV 4. Because face it... software these days just sounds incredibly good.

Off-topic #2. Did you notice Arturia is about to drop a new new thing tomorrow? Any guesses? I will go out on a limb and say: a Voyetra 8.


----------



## tritonely (Apr 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So, get the 2600 and be done with buying VSTs. There’s a thread for people like you on here somewhere by a person who has quit buying stuff. I can’t point you to it as I have likely immediately blocked said blasphemist.


Haha yeah, we already know that when another Spitfire or OT teaser comes in, I take my wallet out of my pocket. I'm unfortunately not so well known with synthesizers except a little bit about the Juno's (why I was tempted on the 106). Which synth vst do you think is the best complimentary/alternative/opposite synthesizer next to the 106? The 2600 or another one from Cherry Audio?


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> A good pal of mine has an Odyssey and an Avatar. There’s something about hardware and the punch it has, and like Ned points out, the tangible aspects. I still have a bunch of hardware stuff. Great for inspiration.
> 
> However..... haha. I BET I would fail ANY blind test where they put a Matt Johnson calibre player behind a free AAS preset pack versus a random guy playing the latest and greatest Prophet 5 REV 4. Because face it... software these days just sounds incredibly good.
> 
> Off-topic #2. Did you notice Arturia is about to drop a new new thing tomorrow? Any guesses? I will go out on a limb and say: a Voyetra 8.


I did notice that as well, though since Cherry Audio release crazy priced synths I tend to get those over Arturia. Though of course, Arturia have a lot more modeled synths, but I find owning Analog Labs covers me well, as long as I'm not looking to create my own patches.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

Analog Labs is great. And honestly? Cherry Audio’s value for money is unparalleled. Their stuff sounds at least as good as Arturia’s to me.

Plus: @Trancer just posted the answer to the Arturia mystery: Pigments 3 drops, with an extra third Utility Layer and 512 partial additive as the most important innovations.


----------



## Trancer (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you for relaying the information 😊

Thank you also for the announcement of the new product from Softube 👍

Given the abundance of emulation and others of this legendary synth.

which of all these versions is most representative of the original?

The version from Softube on the 72 model leaves good impressions.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

Hard to tell @Trancer. Softube stuff stays very true to the original. There’s the “new” Arturia one. There’s the Togu Audio Line one. Cherry Audio. My guess? Get the cheapest one and you’re golden.

But hey, I remember the days in the late eighties when everybody and his aunt were dumping their 106’s to buy a D20 or an M1. Stores would have three 106s standing against a wall. Sort of a “dustbin sale” type of deal back then, a mere one DCO budget synth for absolute beginners, not even analog. Hardly the revered status the stuff has nowadays


----------



## Inventio (Apr 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Analog Labs is great. And honestly? Cherry Audio’s value for money is unparalleled. Their stuff sounds at least as good as Arturia’s to me.
> 
> Plus: @Trancer just posted the answer to the Arturia mystery: Pigments 3 drops, with an extra third Utility Layer and 512 partial additive as the most important innovations.


It's strange. I was very interested in the Cherry Audio stuff and demoed the DCO-106 and I discover that although I don't own a hardware nor a software 106 emulation to compare it to, I prefer the way u-he Diva sounds, in terms of higher frequencies and filter behaviour. I hear more richness and resolution in the sound.
I am very curious to try this Softube synth.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

Inventio said:


> It's strange. I was very interested in the Cherry Audio stuff and demoed the DCO-106 and I discover that although I don't own a hardware nor a software 106 emulation to compare it to, I prefer the way u-he Diva sounds, in terms of higher frequencies and filter behaviour. I hear more richness and resolution in the sound.
> I am very curious to try this Softube synth.


It is very much a taste thing of course, although you won't hear me arguing that U-he makes some of the best sounding synths. Among my favourite synths ever are Bazille and Hive 2. DCO106 is "merely" an emulation of a one oscillator digital budget synthesizer that was Roland's attempt to compete against the likes of Sequential's Six Trak and let's be honest the -then- unbeatable DX7. Diva obviously packs way more punch to begin with in terms of sheer fire power / architecture, which absolutely is going to be audible 

If you like large overpowered American polysynths maybe give the Cherry Audio Eight Voice a spin too. Mark Barton was actively involved in the development of that one. Google him, he's an industry pioneer and legend. His modules for Voltage Modular are among the best sounding oscillators and filters I've ever come across. Hardware OR software.


----------



## Trancer (Apr 20, 2021)

Concerning Diva, does he also consume cpu as often stipulated?

How many cpu resource for example with a session in Live 11?

With an i7 configuration of almost three years and 32 gigabytes of ram, will I be limited quickly?


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 20, 2021)

Inventio said:


> It's strange. I was very interested in the Cherry Audio stuff and demoed the DCO-106 and I discover that although I don't own a hardware nor a software 106 emulation to compare it to, I prefer the way u-he Diva sounds, in terms of higher frequencies and filter behaviour. I hear more richness and resolution in the sound.
> I am very curious to try this Softube synth.


Diva's my absolute favorite synth but DCO-106 sounds as good as any other strictly Juno emulation to me (including TAL and Roland). To the extent that Diva sounds "better" it's because it can emulate more sophisticated hardware with true VCOs etc.


----------



## Trancer (Apr 20, 2021)

U He products are really excellent vst.

I have Hive first version and very good vst, I hesitate to upgrade.

Hive or Serum?

Now with the arrival of Pigments 3, that could change my choice.

Regarding the versions of the 106, indeed the cheapest should do the trick😊

Thank you again doctoremmet 👍


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

For those who STILL don’t have some Juno 106 or other, UVI releases a sampled one today 😂


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> For those who STILL don’t have some Juno 106 or other, UVI releases a sampled one today 😂



I know it is about the sounds but for me that one wouldn't win any design awards. Given the normal UVI prices it looks "cheap"


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I know it is about the sounds but for me that one wouldn't win any design awards. Given the normal UVI prices it looks "cheap"


Hard agree, and dare I say it sounds... bland?


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hard agree, and dare I say it sounds... bland?


Indeed, I'm no synth expert, but the synth overall seems a bit "meh" to me


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

Now Mark.. that’s the way we need to go about this. You sort of politely hint stuff is sub-par all British as f***, I will barge in with my Dutch bluntness and say it’s crap and we both save money at the end of the day.

April - GAS kill!


----------



## Trancer (Apr 21, 2021)

Thank you for the info doctoremmet 👍

Indeed not expensive for a product from them.

A developer that I really love, they really do great products and a titanic job.

I have the Relayer from home and a pure marvel, I intend to take the Shade, a plugin just as magical as Relayer.

This Super 7 seems to be in line with the excellence of Uvi, well done to them and thank you for offering us such qualitative and exceptional products.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

Shade is one of UVI’s best ever creations.


----------



## Trancer (Apr 21, 2021)

Indeed, really fantastic this plugin.

It just lacks a compressor made in Uvi 😊

Their Sparkverb is really a nice tool, but, it is a bit dated and there is quite a bit of competition, Arturia not to name it😊


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Now Mark.. that’s the way we need to go about this. You sort of politely hint stuff is sub-par all British as f***, I will barge in with my Dutch bluntness and say it’s crap and we both save money at the end of the day.
> 
> April - GAS kill!


Nate has also done a video on it. It won't change my mind about it, but I do enjoy his walkthrough and demoing of libraries.


----------



## Monkberry (Apr 22, 2021)

Softube did a nice job with their (Model 84) Juno 106 but I have the CA version and was not moved enough to want to pick it up at this point. I like the added features of the DCO-106 and it is close enough for me. I think the Model 84 has a punchier low end on it but none compare with the original hardware. The demo is for 20 days so I could change my mind but probably won't. I did pick up the UVI Super 7 yesterday. Why, you ask? I have no clue! Apparently, I needed to throw money out of the window. Seriously, it has some combinations that are interesting and useful but not enough ability to tweak much, so I guess I'm glad it was only $49. I am a fan of UVI, though.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 24, 2021)

DCO-106 sounds really good to me and I am very happy with it; however, Model 84 sounds even better... at least on my system and to my ears. It seems to have that extra something that _really_ makes it feel alive and without any additional help. After watching Starsky Carr's video on YT I have to say that I agree. For all intents and purposes it IS a Juno 106 in the box. Very well done, Softube! I think Espen Kraft would be pleased. 

Of course Cherry Audio's version is not to be sniffed at, especially considering the price.

We do live in incredible times in terms of what developers are able to put out these days.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 17, 2021)

Well I’m trying not to spend money I don’t have but Softube is offering people on the mailing list the Model 84 for $79 this weekend and after listening to it it gives me the same analog vibe as Diva,Bazille,Repro etc……. Another way to say it,this sounds really amazing!
I’ve been blasé about most of the newer synths with the interactive gui’s as I think they’re nice(eye candy?) look like lots of fun but I think a bigger emphasis of the designs are focused on the users interaction with the gui over the actual sound and they don’t seem to have the sound /analog creaminess with the filters I like.
*edit* This new breed of synths whether I’m right or wrong feel more like they’re gearded towards acrobatic oriented soundscapes,washes of modern all encompassing sounds but not all that playable and fitting in a piece of music like a traditional synth. But that’s probably just my own narrow minded opinion,lol
But the Model 84 🎶❤️🎶 WOW!


----------



## Markrs (Jul 17, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Well I’m trying not to spend money I don’t have but Softube is offering people on the mailing list the Model 84 for $79 this weekend and after listening to it it gives me the same analog vibe as Diva,Bazille,Repro etc……. Another way to say it,this sounds really amazing!
> I’ve been blasé about most of the newer synths with the interactive gui’s as I think they’re nice and look like lots of fun but I think a bigger focus of the designs are the users interaction with the gui over the actual sound and they don’t have the analog creaminess with the filters I like.
> But the Model 84 🎶❤️🎶 WOW!


That is a very good price. I just signed up for an account so I can access the sale prices. They offer it on there for $99. Even at $79 it is probably out of my price range for a single retro synth even if it is scary how good of an emulation it is.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


> That is a very good price. I just signed up for an account so I can access the sale prices. They offer it on there for $99. Even at $79 it is probably out of my price range for a single retro synth even if it is scary how good of an emulation it is.


How different from DCO 106 ? Just saw YT Video compare.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 17, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> How different from DCO 106 ? Just saw YT Video compare.


The video below shows how good it is against the original





DCO 106 Vs Juno 106


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 31, 2021)

I sold my copy of UNOLXv2 because it was so thin and kind of boring sounding. Used the money to buy the better (to me) Bassline 101. I’m not sure if I just don’t love the 106 or if it was just there TAL version…. Seeing as I picked up the Arturia J8 for $15 but already had the TAL J8 and am now selling the TAL version, I suspect I should give the model 84 another try - it’s on sale for $79 right now.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 31, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I sold my copy of UNOLXv2 because it was so thin and kind of boring sounding. Used the money to buy the better (to me) Bassline 101. I’m not sure if I just don’t love the 106 or if it was just there TAL version…. Seeing as I picked up the Arturia J8 for $15 but already had the TAL J8 and am now selling the TAL version, I suspect I should give the model 84 another try - it’s on sale for $79 right now.


I’m trying to resist the Model 84 now,I’ve spent too much money the last month or two. The Model 84 has been on sale for this price a couple of times so I expect we will see it for this price or better between now and the Holidays.
So I pass and will wait a while for this gem.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 20, 2022)

I finally bought it this weekend - $20 difference on price was a non-issue, so I got it for $79. It's simple and simply beautiful. A true "basics" synth with class. It also blends well with a variety of effects.

More and more I think my preference is for synths that have an extremely high quality core sound and modest-to-simple controls. If I want to fancy things up, I have plenty of plugins to do that - I don't need all the fancy built into the synths. I look at my most used synth plugins (excluding Kontakt) and my hardware, and... I think my only two modestly-complex synths in regular use are Hive2 and my Digitone. Everything else has a more simple interface or rarely gets used (e.g., Diva, OPS7, Vital).


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 21, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I finally bought it this weekend - $20 difference on price was a non-issue, so I got it for $79. It's simple and simply beautiful. A true "basics" synth with class. It also blends well with a variety of effects.
> 
> More and more I think my preference is for synths that have an extremely high quality core sound and modest-to-simple controls. If I want to fancy things up, I have plenty of plugins to do that - I don't need all the fancy built into the synths. I look at my most used synth plugins (excluding Kontakt) and my hardware, and... I think my only two modestly-complex synths in regular use are Hive2 and my Digitone. Everything else has a more simple interface or rarely gets used (e.g., Diva, OPS7, Vital).




Yeah Model 84 is a beautiful synth,I finally caved and bought it during the holidays,enjoy!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 30, 2022)

I also gave in and bought Model 72 even though I'd sold The Legend a few months ago. I may end up selling this one, too, at some point? But I wanted it enough to get it. I prefer the Model 84 between the two.

For some reason, Model 72 has more character than The Legend (which sounds good, but more generic somehow). I actually was comparing it to my SE-02, but, while both play in the same playground, they each have their different strengths (SE-02 being a tighter, more modern sound). Model 72 just has this... "chonky" sound to the bass.

I'd say these Softube synths sound better/more accurate than, say, U-He synths, as well. I'd really love a Softube Pro1 (I could probably sell Repro at that point).


----------



## Pier (Mar 30, 2022)

Is the UI resizable on these Softube synths? How do they look on a 4K monitor?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 30, 2022)

Pier said:


> Is the UI resizable on these Softube synths? How do they look on a 4K monitor?


No 4k monitor here (1440p), but the synths are drag-the-corner to resize now. There's a lot of blank space, esp. on Model 84, that's wasteful, but they do resize nicely. I originally skipped the Model 84 synth because the UI couldn't be resized.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 31, 2022)

Markrs said:


> That is a very good price. I just signed up for an account so I can access the sale prices. They offer it on there for $99. Even at $79 it is probably out of my price range for a single retro synth even if it is scary how good of an emulation it is.


Aww cmon. Ask yourself if you really really need it. 
Since i learned to do that, im a much happier man now, with much more stuff.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 31, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Aww cmon. Ask yourself if you really really need it.
> Since i learned to do that, im a much happier man now, with much more stuff.


Everyone, and I mean everyone, needs at least the Model 84 on hand  

(plus quality > quantity, or I'd had paid an additional $20 for the entire Arturia Collection)


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 31, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Everyone, and I mean everyone, needs at least the Model 84 on hand
> 
> (plus quality > quantity, or I'd had paid an additional $20 for the entire Arturia Collection)


True. Who needs real Bread&Butter if you can own the same as a Synth. Never understood the problem.


----------



## Junolab (Mar 31, 2022)

Pier said:


> Is the UI resizable on these Softube synths? How do they look on a 4K monitor?


They look great  own both Softube synths


----------



## Pier (Mar 31, 2022)

Junolab said:


> They look great  own both Softube synths


Are you on Windows? Could you post a screenshot?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 31, 2022)

Big Softube Spring Sale ends today _ no Model 84 price reduction. 🤢


----------

